# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Η καλλιέργεια του νεράγκαθου

## jk21

*O διπσακος ή νεραγκαθο ή teasel thistle* ,

http://oak.ppws.vt.edu/scott/weed_id/diwsi.htm

http://www.oardc.ohio-state.edu/weed...ord.asp?id=850



ειναι ενα απο τα πιο αγαπημενα φυτα απο την καρδερινα .Παμπολες οι διαδικτυακες σκηνες ,με την << ομορφη >> να βοσκει πανω του .

Με σπορους απο καποια κλωραρια που ειχα κοψει σε μια εκδρομη μου παλιοτερα στο νομο Ηλειας ,βγηκε αυτο το φυτο ,που το βλεπεται αρκετα μεγαλουτσικο σε λιγο παλιοτερη φωτο και μετα στη σημερινη του μορφη ,οπου εχει σταδιακα αρχιζει ο κορμος να παιρνει υψος

----------


## HarrisC

ωραια πρασιναδα κανει.Το τρωνε οι καρδερινες??

----------


## jk21

αν εννοεις την πρασιναδα ,δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλα δεν νομιζω 

αν εννοεις τον σπορο ..... τον τσακιζουν ! 18 ευρω το κιλο εχει στην αγορα ,αλλα η απολαυση τους ειναι να τον βγαζουν  απο τα αγκαθια που βλεπεις πανω πανω .Λογω του στενου και μακρυ ραμφους που εχουν ,ειναι απο τα λιγα πουλια που καταφερνουν να τον βγαζουν απο κει μεσα 










το παρακατω βιντεο (σε χιονισμενο τοπιο )  ,το βαζω κυριως ,για να επισημανω τη σημασια αυτου του σπορου ,στην διατροφη της καρδερινας τους χειμερινους μηνες .Η καρδερινα το χειμωνα σπανια βρισκει σπορους σε χαμηλους θαμνους και ποες  και κυριως τρεφεται με καρπους ή σπορους δεντρων .Ομως ενα ειδος αγκαθιου (το συγκεκριμενο ) κρατα τους σπορους του και δεν ξεραινεται και το χειμωνα ,γιατι ειναι διετες φυτο .Εκει οφειλεται και η λατρεια των πουλιων στο φυτο αυτο

----------


## jk21

tggh045_zps448c8f6b.jpg

off topic - > ο κορμος του φυτου που εχω σημειωσει ,ειναι απο δεντρακι νιζερ  .Το χειμωνα εδινα και απο αυτο ποτε ποτε ....

... πλακα εχει το νιζερ με << πρασινο >> χρωμα ,ημιωριμο

----------


## kostas bird

Τρελανε μας Δημητρη με ολα αυτα που μας λες για τα φυτα.Εχω να σου πω επειδη σε ενα προηγουμενο ποστ σε αναφορα για την διατροφη καρδερινας       			 			 				*H καλλιέργεια της οινοθήρας* ανεφερες πως δεν εχεις αρκετο χωρο στην ταρατσς σου εχω να σου πω το εξης:ανελαβε εσυ την καλλιεργεια ολων αυτων των αγαπημενων φυτων της καρδερινας και εγω θα αναλαβω τον χωρο και την σωστη τους αναπτυξη  ::  ε?

----------


## jk21

> Τρελανε μας Δημητρη με ολα αυτα που μας λες για τα φυτα


κατσε να πανε ολα καλα και δεν θα μεινω στα φυτα  .... ολο για ριζες και λουλουδια θα λεμε; εχω και αλλα ωραια στο προγραμμα 

τωρα που ηρθε Ανοιξη ,τα κλαρακια βγαζουν φυλλα .....

----------


## ninos

Δημήτρη, τα φύλλα απο το νεράγκαθο τα τρώνε ;

----------


## jk21

Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει

----------


## jk21

Μεγαλωνουμε

----------


## jk21

ακομη περισσοτερο ....

ειναι ευδιακριτος πια ο κεντρικος κορμος που θα ψηλωσει αρκετα περισσοτερο

----------


## kostaskirki

Πήρε φόρα! !

----------


## jk21

Πριν λιγο ημουν ταρατσα .Στα νεα φυλλα πανω πανω ,κοντα στον κορμο κρυμμενες ,πανε να εγκαταστηθουν και να απλωθουν μελιγκρες (τα ιδια εχω και σε καναρινοσπορο που εχει φυτρωσει )  .Δεν τις σκοτωνω προς το παρον (με ηπιο σκευασμα σαπουνονερου με οινοπνευμα 1 κουτ του γλυκου υγρο σαπουνι μισο οινοπνευμα και 1 λιτρο νερου και ελαχιστο λαδακι )  γιατι τις << μετακομιζω >> καπου αλλου .... θα δουμε αν πετυχει .... 

βεβαια θα τις κρατω υπο ελεγχο ,να μην μου το κατσιασουνε

----------


## kostaskirki

Θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή Δημήτρη γιατί θα είναι κρίμα να πάει ο κόπος σου χαμένος για την μελιγκρα! Αν δεν τις εξολοθρευσεις σίγουρα θα στο χαλάσουν το φυτό! Δωστους να καταλάβουν  :Fighting0066:

----------


## jk21

να εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχω την κατασταση υπο ελεγχο ... ξερεις πριν αρχισω την διαδικτυακη σουλατσα στα φορουμ για πουλια , ειχα (και εχω ) ψωνιο με τα φυτα .Σε ενα απο τα πρωτα φορουμ για φυτα (το πρωτο που ειχε γινει , αν θυμαμαι καλα ) μαζι με ενα αλλο μελος μας  εδω ,ειμασταν οι << νοσοκομοι >> των λουλουδιων ,αφου γιατρος ηταν το αφεντικο του φορουμ (γεωπονος ) και η προωθηση αντιμετωπισης των ασθενειων των φυτων με ηπια μεσα ,ηταν στις προτεραιοτητες μας (ο τιτλος  << γιατροι των λουλουδιων >> απο εκεινο το φορουμ ειναι παρμενο σαν ιδεα ) 

βαλε στην αναζητηση του google αυτο << Σωστή δοσολογία και χρήση σκευάσματος από σαπουνόνερο και ελάχιστο οινόπνευμα αντιμετωπίζει τη μελίγκρα με μη χρήση ισχυρών φαρμάκων >> και ισως βρεις κατι χρησιμο αν σου αρεσουν οι γαρδενιες   :winky:

----------


## jk21

ολοενα και ψηλοτερα !!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Και ποσα κλαδια με καρπο δινει η καθε ριζα?

----------


## jk21

εξαρταται ποσα κλαρια θα ανοιξουν δεξια αριστερα στην πορεια .Ειδικα αν γινει κορφολογημα στην πορεια ,μαλλον μπορει να απλωσει αρκετα 

παντως 5-6 σιγουρα θα βγαλει

----------


## jk21

περα απο το υψος που εχει παρει ,ανοιγουν δεξια και αριστερα πολλες διακλαδωσεις ,με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται για τον αριθμο απο τα ανθη που θα βγαλει

----------


## kostaskirki

Πλέον είναι τεράστιο! ! Βλέπω να κερνάς πολλούς νεραγκαθο για τα πουλιά τους :Jumping0046:

----------


## jk21

ψηλωνουμε και απλωνουμε και δεξια αριστερα ,νεα κλαδια

----------


## makis97

Πω πω πολύ ωραίο. Φτου του  :winky:  για να φυτρώσει πρέπει να γίνει κάποια επεξεργασία στον σπόρο πχ. Να τον βάλε στο ψυγείο ή να τον ξερανουμε;;

----------


## jk21

οχι απλα ειχα ριξει σπορια και βγηκε

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Δημητρη, δε νομιζω οτι του αρκει η γλαστρα που του εχεις....

----------


## jk21

και γω το ιδιο νομιζω .... γλαστρα δεν εχω ,αλλα εχω σκεφτει καπου αλλου μεταφορα .θα δω

----------


## johnakos32

Ούτε το νερό θέλει λίγο πάραπανω Νομίζω, ξέρω είναι το χώμα... Καταταλλα γιγαντονεται..;

----------


## jk21

που το ειδες βρε το ξερο χωμα; καθε δευτερη μερα ποτιζω καλα .Δεν κανει περισσοτερο ,δεν εχει τοση ζεστη .Ετσι μεγαλωνει η ριζα πιο γρηγορα για να βρει νερο και γινεται πιο γερο .Το υπερβολικο νερο ,αυξανει και τη μελιγκρα στα φυλλα .Αυτη ειναι θεμιτη για αλλους λογους .... αλλα την θελω ελεγχομενη

----------


## johnakos32

Καλά τότε και γω έτσι θα κάνω  :: 
Off topic :τελικά η μελιγκρα σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες ψυγείου δεν άντεξε.... Είχα ρίξει και φάρμακο οπότε τέρμα και αυτή..... 
Προσεχώς: η καλλιέργεια της καμελινα....

----------


## jk21

το πρωτο νεραγκαθο ,ξεπροβαλλε στην κορυφη ,ομως δεξια αριστερα πετανε παντου νεα κλαρια

----------


## kostaskirki

Αντε με το καλό! Δημήτρη το νου σου τα σπουργιτια όταν ωριμάσει μην στα κατασπαραξουν.

----------


## jk21

το συγκεκριμενο οχι ευκολα ....

η αγαπημενη μας καρδερινα ,η ακανθυλις οπως λεγεται στην αρχαια μας γλωσσα ,εχει το προτερημα οτι ευκολα φτανει με το μακρυ ραμφος στο βαθος του νεραγκαθου και βγαζει τα σπορια .Για τα αλλα πουλια ειναι δυσκολο χωρις να τσιμπηθουν απο τα αγκαθια

----------


## johnakos32

Πάντως για προστασια σε αυτό που λέει ο Κώστας μπορείς να το σκεπασεις με τούλι! 
Τεράστιο έγινε αντε με το καλο να το κατασπαραξουν!
Θα το αφήσεις να ωριμάσει πλήρως ?

----------


## jk21

αν χρειαστει ,θα δω τι θα κανω ...

θα δωσω και ημιωριμο αλλα θελω να κρατησω και για σπορο 

αν κρινω απο τα κλαδια που βγαινουν δεξια αριστερα ,αν ολα καταληξουν σε νεραγκαθο (καρπο ) θα ειναι πανω απο 15

----------


## jk21

μεγαλωνουμε ακομα περισσοτερο (ειμαστε σχεδον βδομαδα και παραπανω σε μεγαλυτερο χωρο με διαμετρο χοντρικα γυρω στο μισο μετρο  και υψος κανενα 80 ποντων σχεδον  ) και απλωνουμε κλαδια δεξια αριστερα

----------


## johnakos32

Θα μου κρατήσεις δύο σποράκια γιατί αν ποτέ έχω την ευκαιρία να ασχοληθώ με εκτροφη ιθαγενών (λέω εγώ τώρα) θέλω να τα έχω έτοιμα. 
Όπως και να χει μου αρέσει να ασχολούμαι με αυτά και θέλω να συμμετέχω και γω βάζοντας φωτογραφίες ανάπτυξης και λειλασιας αργότερα!  Κράτα μου μερικά ώριμα λοιπόν!  Υπολόγιζε με μην το ξεχάσεις ως συνήθως! (λόγο ηλικίας) 
Έτσι ψηλά που φτάνει θα δούμε τίποτα άγρια και στο κέντρο της Αθήνας!

----------


## jk21

αυτο το ποστ πως μου ειχε ξεφυγει;  :Confused0007: 

Οι δυο Γιανναδες (johnrider ,johnakos32 ) θα ειναι οι πρωτοι που θα εχουν σπορο !!!!

----------


## jk21

δεξια και αριστερα απλωνονται σιγα σιγα παρακλαδια ,που καταληγουν ή θα καταληξουν και αυτα σε << καρπο >> απο νεραγκαθο

----------


## johnakos32

Τελικά θα έχεις πολλούς καρπούς από νεραγκαθο! 
Αντε με το καλό να τις δούμε να τον ταραζουν!

----------


## jk21

τους μετραω 20 τουλαχιστον ...

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21

σημερα ειχαμε ενα μπουρινι μεσημεριατικα και εριξε κατω την γλαστρα ...

ευτυχως οι απωλειες περιοριζονται σε 3 κορυφες (καρπους ) 


το υπολοιπο φυτο οκ

----------


## johnakos32

Βαλε τα να τα φανε , ημιωριμα μια χαρα ειναι...

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι ετοιμα .μονο σε αυτο στην κορυφη εχουν βγει τα μωβ ανθακια

----------


## jk21

στην θεση των λιγων σπασμενων ,βγηκαν νεα μικρα νεραγκαθακια (στο 1 βγαινουν 2 ) και σιγα σιγα μεγαλωνουν 

οι πανω καρποι βγαλανε μωβ ανθακι

----------


## ninos

ΤΈΡΑΣ έγινε... Μπράβο Δημήτρη !!

----------


## jk21

τελικα εχει και μεγαλη αναπτυξη και σημαντικη παραγωγη σε αριθμο κορυφων !

----------


## johnakos32

Ο jkρακλης και τα λερνεα νεραγκαθα  ::

----------


## jk21

ασε τα λερναια ,τα ξαναριξε κατω ο αερας σημερα ,αλλα αυτη τη φορα την γλυτωσανε

----------


## johnakos32

Γιατι δεν τα δενεις στο καγκελο ??την γλαστρα ολοκληρη ριχνει?

----------


## johnrider

Γιατί δεν τις δένεις. ::

----------


## jk21

και ειναι και τεραστια .... θα ειναι ασχημο αλλα αυτο θα αναγκαστω να κανω

----------


## jk21

ανθισε για τα καλα

----------


## kostaskirki

Ερχεται η στιγμη του παρτυ απο τα καρδερινακια σου Δημητρη και αναμενουμε....

----------


## xrisam

Δεν έχουν κάνει ακόμα attack τα έξω πουλάκια? :Happy0045:

----------


## jk21

Χρυσα μαλλον οχι ,γιατι οταν εχει γινει επιθεση ,φαινονται αλλοιωμενα τα αγκαθια που περιβαλλουν τους σπορους .Το νεραγκαθο ειναι σπορος , που κατα κυριο λογο συλλεγεται απο τις καρδερινες ,λογω του μυτερου ραμφους τους ,που δυεισδύει και αρπαζει τον σπορο .Τα αλλα πουλια δυσκολα το καταφερνουν .Καρδερινες δυσκολο να βρεις ελευθερες στο περιστερι ,ακομα και τοσο ψηλα οσο ειμαι εγω .Οταν ειχα ερθει πανω κατω το  2000 στην περιοχη ,καθε ταρατσα ειχε και τους καπατζεδες της και ολοι σχεδον ηταν μικροπουλοπιαστες .... δεν αφησανε τιποτα .Μεινανε με τον ... καπατζε στο χερι ... 

Να σου πω την αληθεια παντως ,περισσοτερο θα το χαρω αν γινω μαρτυρας τετοιας επιθεσης απο το να δωσω μονο στα πουλια μου

----------


## xrisam

> Να σου πω την αληθεια παντως ,περισσοτερο θα το χαρω αν γινω μαρτυρας τετοιας επιθεσης απο το να δωσω μονο στα πουλια μου


Χαλάλι τους δεν το συζητάμε αυτο εννοείται.....

----------


## johnakos32

Off topic :
Θυμάμαι πριν 5-6 χρόνια δίπλα από τα πουλιά που πέφτανε σπόρια εκτός από σπουργίτια έβλεπες καμιά καρδερίνουλα, είχε τύχει μάλιστα να δω και ένα ζευγαράκι πριν 2-3 χρόνια.  Πλέον μέχρι και τα σπουργίτια κοντεύουν να χαθούν !!!
Όπου στην φύση υπάρχουν τέτοια φυτά συνοδεύονται και από ξοβεργα.....

----------


## kostaskirki

Κάποια από τα νεραγκαθα μου προσπαθούν να μεγαλώσουν!  Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον jk21 για τους σπόρους που μου έστειλε! Ελπίζω να μεγαλώσουν και να δω τα μικρά μου να τρώνε από αυτά!  Θα δείξει η συνέχεια!

----------


## jk21

Σκαψε καμμια 20αρια ποντους βαθος για ασφαλεια (για να μην τραυματισεις σιγουρα ριζα ) και προσπαθησε να χωρισεις οσα ειναι διπλα διπλα και μεταφυτευσε με το χωμα μαζι (για να μην καταλαβει η ριζα οποιαδηποτε αλλαγη ) τουλαχιστον μισο μετρο πιο περα  (ακομα και μετρο αν εχεις χωρο ) 

Ευχομαι να γινουν θηρια και να δουμε teasel party στο μελλον !

----------


## kostaskirki

Δημητρη θα το κανω αυριο κιολας! Εχω ακομα περιπου 10 ιδια νεραγκαθα! Αν πανε ολα καλα τοτε σιγουρα θα δουμε το παρτυ νεραγκαθων που λες!! Σε ευχαριστω και παλι!

----------


## jk21

http://www.gardenershq.com/Dipsacus-Teasel.php

http://translate.google.gr/translate...hp&prev=search


κοιτα για την καλλιεργητικη φροντιδα τους 

Αν εισαι κοντα στην εξοχη , σε περιμενουν μεγαλες εκπληξεις !

----------


## kostaskirki

Δεν ειμαι κοντα στην εξοχη! Ειμαι μεσα στην εξοχη :-)  !!!
Οσο για τις εκπληξεις θα ελεγα πως γενικα ειναι πολυ συχνες, ευτυχως!!

----------


## jk21

ε τοτε θα εχεις συχνοτατες επισκεψεις ! κανονισε να εχουμε και υπεροχα βιντεο

εντος και εκτος κλουβιων !

----------


## jk21

Φρεσκοκομμενα απο τα χωραφια του Ν Ηλειας !!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Αυτα ειναι!! Καλοφαγωτα!! Χα χα χα

----------


## legendguards

Μεγαλώνουμε σιγά σιγα 



Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη αμεσα μεταφυτευση το καθενα μονο του σε γλαστρα πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο αυτη .Για να καταλαβεις εγω χρειαστηκε να το βαλω στο τελος σε παλιο καδο απορριματων αντι γλαστρας με υψος σχεδον 1 μετρου .Αλλιως δεν θα σου μεγαλωσει .Εναλλακτικα σε εδαφος και συχνο ποτισμα και να ριχνεις και νερο στα φυλλα που το συγκρατουν στα ορια τους με τον κορμο και αυτο ποτιζει λιγο λιγο το φυτο

----------


## johnrider

Eνας χρονος μετα την σπορα. jk21  το καλο πραγμα αργη να γινει η δεν θα γινει;;;;;;; 

εχουν μεινει στασιμα

----------


## nikolaslo

Γιαννη νομιζω δεν θα γινει αν δεν τα αραιωσεις κανονικα η σπορα επρεπε να γινει στα μικρα γλαστρακια φυτωριου και μεταφυτευση στο χωμα

----------


## johnrider

Nικολα εχει και αλλα σε αλλες μεριες που ειναι μονα τους δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα με το αραιωμα.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι διετες φυτο ...δεν ξερω αν αυτο επηρεαζει και στην αργη αναπτυξη .Εμενα παντως ειχαν βγει σποροι αλλα χαλασανε στις διακοπες .Ηταν τοτε πολυ μικρα φυτακια

----------


## legendguards

Τα νεραγκαθα μου



Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Κοπαδι ολοκληρο θα ταισουν τα Νεραγκαθα μου.

----------


## jk21

Τουλαχιστον ο σπορος των φυτων  , εχει αποτελεσμα .....  !!!!!

----------


## johnrider

Ε ρε γλεντια

----------


## jk21

Νεραγκαθοπανηγυρις θα γινει το δεκαπενταυγουστο .... ποιο δεκαπενταυγουστο ... νωριτερα !

----------


## johnrider

Δημητρη jk21  :: 



 πανω απο 3 μετρα  υψος.

----------


## oasis

Δασος λεμε

----------


## jk21

εχει να γινει εκει .... 

παρε ενα δικανο και περιμενε !!!! 

τους πουλοπιαστες εννοω .... αν το παρουν χαμπαρι θα ερθουν να βαλουν ξοβεργα  !


ε ρε γλεντια !!!!!!  αν και το χειμωνα θα ερχονται τα κοπαδια , να σαι ετοιμος για κανενα βιντεακι στις διακοπες !

----------


## xrisam

Παιδιά αυτό είναι είναι νεράγκαθο?




Μου τα έφερε η μαμά μου και τα έκανα πίτα με φέτα ::

----------


## jk21

νομιζω πως οχι ...τα φυλλα του νεραγκαθου στη ακρη ειναι πριονωτα ...


σαν μεγαλα λαπαρα ισως  μου μοιαζουν ...

----------


## xrisam

Δεν είναι όμως ούτε λαπαθο...

Τα φάγαμε πάντως είναι νόστιμα!!!

----------


## jk21

αν μπορεις ας βγαλεις φωτο εκει που το μαζεψε να δουμε το φυτο

----------


## johnrider

Συγκομιδη νεραγκαθου.

----------


## xrisam

Καλοφάγωτα!!!

----------


## jk21

προβλεπω Παρτυ !!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Παραγωγη μεγαλη βλεπω μπραβο !!!

----------


## legendguards

> Συγκομιδη νεραγκαθου.



Στειλε μου κανενα δυο  κιλα εδω στην Κυπρο αν μπορεις  :winky:

----------


## mikeaegina

Καλημερα. Με την εναρξη της ανοιξης, θα ηθελα να φυτεψω μερικα νεραγκαθα. Ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω λιγους σπορους? Ευχαριστω.

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη στειλε μου με πμ τη διευθυνση σου στην αιγινα νσ σου στειλω μερικους .Ελπιζω να βγουνε .Δεν εχω δοκιμασει σε αυτη την παρτιδα που ειχα μαζεψει .Καλα που μου το θυμισες με την ευκαιρια της δημοσιευσης ...  Αν ερθεις Αθηνα και μπορεις να ανεβεις Περιστερι σε  καποιο σταθμο Μετρό , μπορω να σου φερω και κανα δυο κεφαλια του φυτου , με αρκετα περισσοτερο σπορο

----------


## mikeaegina

Ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη. Σου στελνω μυνημα.

----------


## johnrider

Kανονικα απο σεπτεμβριο οκτωμβριο φυτευονται οι σποροι Νεραγκαθου oπως και το γαϊδουραγκαθο. Eαν δειτε και στην φυση ηδη εχουν ξεπροβαλλει.

----------


## jk21

Καλιο αργα παρα ποτε ... ετσι κι αλλιως δεν εριξε πολλα νερα φετος και αρκετοι θα εχουν πιστευω μεινει πισω σε φυτρικοτητα

----------


## mikeaegina

Θα ηθελα παλι να ευχαριστησω τον Δημητρη jk21 για την προμηθεια των σπορων. Δευτερη εβδομαδα στο σπορειο και αναμενω να ξεπροβαλλουν τα πρωτα φυλλα. Σε περιβαλλον μονιμης υγρασιας (χαρτοπετσετα), 3 απο 5 σπορους εχουν ηδη βλαστησει. Αναμονη λοιπον.

----------


## nikolaslo

Υπαρχει εδω νεραγκαθο????

----------


## jk21

Μπορεις να βγαλεις κανενα κοντινο πλανο; ειναι μαλακο ή σχετικα αγριο το φυλλωμα;

----------


## nikolaslo

Οκ Δημητρη μολις ξαναπερασω απο εκει θα παω να κόψω ενα να το δουμε εχω βρει μια μερια που εχει αρκετα (εχω δει αυτο το περιεργο ανθος) αλλα αν εχει στη φωτο με βολευει παρα πολυ

----------


## IscarioTis

Αν και εκανα ζουμ δεν βλεπω καθαρα μονο κατω δεξια κατι ζωχους αμα δεν καμω λαθος

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Δεν ειναι Νεραγκαθο

----------


## mikeaegina

Καλημερα. Μετα απο σχεδον δυο μηνες, τα μικρα αγκαθια ειναι ετοιμα για μια πρωτη παρουσιαση. Δεν ξερω εαν προλαβουν να καρποφορησουν αλλα εχω κρατησει αρκετους σπορους για το φθινοπωρο.

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη ειμαι στο ιδιο σταδιο (θα βαλω σημερα αργοτερα φωτο ) παροτι τα φυτεψα πολυ αργοτερα και μαλλον ειναι η εποχη τους να βγουν τωρα ... ελπιζω μεσα στο καλοκαιρι να ειναι ετοιμα .Σιγουρα ειναι πιο καθυστερημενα απο τοτε που ειχα ξαναφυτεψει αλλα μην ξεχνας , πως αν εσυ δεν ποτιζες συχνα απο μονος σου , φετος δεν ειχαμε πολλες βροχες και ειχε κρυο ... και ο ταραξακος τωρα αρχισε να μεγαλωνει , οταν αλλες χρονιες απο τελη γεναρη ηταν φουλ

----------


## johnrider

Bαση τα δικα μου σε χωραφι του χρονου τετοια εποχη θα σας καρποφορησουν. Απο αρχες νοεμβρη ηδη στο χωραφι βγηκαν νεα φιντανια απο σπορους που πεσανε απο τα μεγαλα.

----------


## johnrider

δειτε ημερομηνια στο post #72 ετσι επρεπε να ηταν τα δικα σας τετοια εποχη.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη μεγαλωνουν γρηγορα ! και την πρωτη φορα σε μενα βγαλανε καρπο την ιδια χρονια μεσα στο καλοκαιρι .Ισως παιζει ρολο οταν μαζευονται , ποσο παλιος ηταν ο σπορος , δηλαδη τα παλιοτερα να δινουν νεο καρπο γρηγοροτερα .Θα δουμε .. εγω παντως εχω βαλει και Κια φετος και κοκκινο Αμαρανθο

----------


## jk21

τα κοκκινωπα ειναι red amaranth

----------


## mikeaegina

Ελπιζω να μην μου ξεραθουν με τις μεγαλες ζεστες το καλοκαιρι. Απ' οτι παρατηρησα απο τα υπολοιπα λαχανικα που εχω φυτεψει, αν και τα εβαλα αρκετα πρωιμα, εκεινα εσκασαν απο το σπορο μολις πριν μερικες εβδομαδες. Επιστρεφοντας απο θηβα προς Ελευσινα την περασμενη εβδομαδα, νομιζω οτι ειδα στην ακρη του δρομου πολλα φυτα με παρομοιο φυλλο. Γνωριζει κανεις εαν ειναι νεραγκαθα?

----------


## 321mitsos

Για τα siskinakia κάνει το νεραγκαθο;;;

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη αν ειχε και λευκο μαζι με πρασινο , ηταν αγκαθι Μαριας







Δημητρη διατροφικα σαφεστατα κανουν και εχουν πολυ λυσινη .Δεν ξερω αν η μυτη τους βοηθα να βγαζουν τον σπορο αλλα μπορεις να τα βοηθας σκιζοντας την κορυφη ή οταν ωριμασει να τιναζεις τα σπορια εξω

----------


## jk21

Πανικος ... καποια τα εχω αραιωσει .Θα βαλω και καποια σε εδαφος απλα δεν εχει πολυ ηλιο εκει .... ελπιζω να αναπτυχθουν και κει 

Οποιο φιλαρακι θελει , ερχεται και παιρνει φυτωρια μικρα

----------


## mikeaegina

Δημητρη εισαι αξιος αντιπαλος. Ο αγωνας θα κριθει στα σημεια  :Fighting0074: 
Φωτογραφιες απο τα δικα μου την επομενη εβδομαδα οταν παω Αιγινα. Καλο μηνα.

----------


## johnrider

άραγε φέτος το καλοκαίρι θα βγάλει σπόρο; φωτο πριν 7 ημερες.
είναι από τα νεράγκαθα που έπεσε ο σπόρος το καλοκαίρι του 17

----------

